# The Reaction to FV Outside of the Reformed Camp



## blhowes (Jan 19, 2007)

I was just wondering, in your interactions with Christians that aren't reformed, whether that be in person or other forums or blogs or whatever, is there a noticeable reaction to the teachings of the FV - or is it pretty much confined to the reformed Christians. For the most part, do those who aren't reformed seem to embrace it, challenge it, or are they indifferent to it?


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 19, 2007)

When we changed churches some of my friends asked if they (the church) were part of the conservative Presbyterians that are part Catholic. They had just heard about it "somewhere". It goes to show how things mutate word of mouth!

Carolyn Martinson
Attending Covenant Presbyterian OPC, Baldwin, WI
River Falls, WI


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 19, 2007)

No one, outside of the Reformed faith that I personally know, know about FV or it's issues.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 19, 2007)

No one really cares about the Reformed community anyway, and FV is a sub-group within, so it is doubtful. 

On the other hand, Peter Leithart is writing articles on a regular basis in journals lik_e The Journal of Biblical Literature_, etc. That's a journal that most evangelicals won't be able to write in, much less a presbyterian. 

So probably no, few have heard of FV, but on the other hand, FV guys are writing in some of the top journals.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 19, 2007)

LadyFlynt said:


> No one, outside of the Reformed faith that I personally know, know about FV or it's issues.




Few *inside *the Reformed faith that I personally know (outside internet theology-ville), know about FV or its issues.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 19, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> No one really cares about the Reformed community anyway, and FV is a sub-group within, so it is doubtful.
> 
> On the other hand, Peter Leithart is writing articles on a regular basis in journals lik_e The Journal of Biblical Literature_, etc. That's a journal that most evangelicals won't be able to write in, much less a presbyterian.
> 
> So probably no, few have heard of FV, but on the other hand, FV guys are writing in some of the top journals.



Actually this is not quite true. There are many Reformed ministers who have wide-visibilty at large, and they tend almost without exception to be anti-FV (Piper, Mohler, Duncan, Sproul, etc). But I agree that FV as a sub group is not so well known. NT Wright is, but my guess is that you could call 1000 pastors in your town and maybe (maybe) 2 have even heard of Leithart, Smith or others. (Now the blogs will accuse me of denigrated the brethren, slaying children and all what not)


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 19, 2007)

> (Now the blogs will accuse me of denigrated the brethren, slaying children and all what not)



 Well said, Pastor.


----------

